# Fios On Demand on TiVo?



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Fios in my area is having a free on demand week but I got rid of all my cable boxes since switching to TiVo. Anyone know if a workaround to get the free movies on my tv?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Fant said:


> Fios in my area is having a free on demand week but I got rid of all my cable boxes since switching to TiVo. Anyone know if a workaround to get the free movies on my tv?


If your feed is like my feed, the premium channels are offered in the clear this weekend. I don't know anything about on demand. If you are getting HBO/Cinemax "free", just enable the channels or tune them directly. That is on the TiVo. The TV will be harder.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

No this isn't a free premium channel week .. it's free on demand week


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't see how considering On Demand on FiOS is using IP, not QAM.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I don't see how considering On Demand on FiOS is using IP, not QAM.


Even if they were using QAM, it still wouldn't be possible.


----------

